# What's your clipless preference?



## GrahamG (19 Aug 2008)

I'm going back to clipless on the fixed as I intend on using it for more than just commuter/utility riding. Was going to just go for spd's but thought that maybe there were other (better?) options out there after seeing things like eggbeaters and so on!

What do you recommend? I'm not interested in single sided road pedals or anything that can't just be clipped into 'blind', so ease of getting in is important. I do need something nice and secure for fixed and mtb riding, something I've not quite had previously with spd's.


----------



## yenrod (19 Aug 2008)

Get some Times.


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (19 Aug 2008)

SPD for me as I do some walking in the shoes each morning too (to and from the shower room).


----------



## Greenbank (19 Aug 2008)

Double-sided SPDs (M520 or M540) with Spesh MTB shoes (i.e recessed cleats and plastic mouldings to allow easy walking).

I'll never go back to single-sided pedals ever again. Such a faff compared to stomp'n'go of double-sided.


----------



## Joe24 (19 Aug 2008)

SPD-SL's for me, Shimano 105's. They are nice, and not hard to clip into. Infact easier i think because you catch the pedal on the way around and can clip in when you push down. Bit harder if you miss it, but i've only missed it a few times.
Nice pedals.


----------



## GrahamG (19 Aug 2008)

I've got spd-sl's on my road bike at the moment. Nice pedals I agree, but I've decided to go for the luxury of walking and the ability to clip in from a standing start up a hill without browning myself (i.e. Bristol traffic!). I'm also considering the walkability as I'll be doing a bit of touring next year too.

Should I just got back to spds and crank the tension up? The larger float on the eggbeaters was appealing but there's a few reviews about questioning their durability and security when clipped in.


----------



## Andy Pandy (19 Aug 2008)

SPD M520s are a decent pedal that has a big enough surface area that if you don't clip in first revolution you, can continue to pedal while you wiggle your foot in. 

The Crank Brother's Smarty looks to be something similar to the M520, but not sure what the cleat is like.


----------



## Joe24 (19 Aug 2008)

GrahamG said:


> I've got spd-sl's on my road bike at the moment. Nice pedals I agree, but I've decided to go for the luxury of walking and the ability to clip in from a standing start up a hill without browning myself (i.e. Bristol traffic!). I'm also considering the walkability as I'll be doing a bit of touring next year too.
> 
> Should I just got back to spds and crank the tension up? The larger float on the eggbeaters was appealing but there's a few reviews about questioning their durability and security when clipped in.



Give it a try, i was surprised how easy it was to do it.
Its just the walking that they arent the best for, but then i dont do much walking with them.


----------



## MessenJah (19 Aug 2008)

easy in, easy out.


----------



## dudi (20 Aug 2008)

I used shimano SPD, double sided pedals. 

Easy to use, basic, low maintenance, much like me!


----------



## GrahamG (20 Aug 2008)

I was tempted by the atacs but have gone to spd's given the difference in price! Visit to Specialized concept store at lunch to sort some shoes out.


----------



## MessenJah (20 Aug 2008)

Are spd's generally cheaper then?

I only went with atacs because others said they were the easiest to use so especially good for people who've never used clipless pedals before. Which given my inexperience with any sort of foot retention system, sounded like a good thing.


----------



## GrahamG (21 Aug 2008)

Yeah, the M540 double sided job that's one up from the cheapest is £25 from Parker international vs. £40 odd for the cheapest atac model. I think I was just being far too anal about it to be honest 
Far more importantly, I've bought my first pair of shop fitted shoes for my relatively wide feet (I've always used oversized narrow shimano's or diadora and never been comfortable!) - felt great!


----------



## gavintc (21 Aug 2008)

I have used a variety of pedals; SPD, SPD SL and Look Keo. I prefer the Look Keo pedals for road cycling but have come to accept that for commuting which demands walking a reasonable distance, that it is hard to beat SPD. My personal problem is that my SPD shoes are like training shoes and do not dry quickly. The last week has been less than fun putting on wet shoes in the morning. I may have to think about purchasing a different pair of SPD compatable shoes.


----------



## John the Monkey (21 Aug 2008)

gavintc said:


> My personal problem is that my SPD shoes are like training shoes and do not dry quickly. The last week has been less than fun putting on wet shoes in the morning. I may have to think about purchasing a different pair of SPD compatable shoes.


I don't know what shoes you have, but my MT41s have the same problem.

However, if you stuff them with newspaper (pick up a metro or three on the way in) as soon as you get in, then change the newspaper at lunchtime, they should be reasonably comfortable for the ride home.

The other option is waterproof overshoes, I guess.


----------



## gavintc (21 Aug 2008)

John the Monkey said:


> I don't know what shoes you have, but my MT41s have the same problem.
> 
> However, if you stuff them with newspaper (pick up a metro or three on the way in) as soon as you get in, then change the newspaper at lunchtime, they should be reasonably comfortable for the ride home.
> 
> The other option is waterproof overshoes, I guess.



They are fairly low end Shimano shoes that I bought some years ago to support my earlier commuting by cheapish MTB when I started to take a greater interest in cycling. I could use overshoes - just worried about ruining them with walking on the strappy bits under the sole.


----------



## GrahamG (21 Aug 2008)

I'm OK with the shoes, just bought a pair of these as I seem to get cold feet on all but the hottest days:
http://www.bikemagic.com/news/article/mps/uan/5999


----------



## MessenJah (21 Aug 2008)

GrahamG said:


> Yeah, the M540 double sided job that's one up from the cheapest is £25 from Parker international vs. £40 odd for the cheapest atac model. I think I was just being far too anal about it to be honest
> Far more importantly, I've bought my first pair of shop fitted shoes for my relatively wide feet (I've always used oversized narrow shimano's or diadora and never been comfortable!) - felt great!


I thought the cheapest atacs (the alium model) were about 26 quid


----------



## Baggy (21 Aug 2008)

> Graham G
> Yeah, the M540 double sided job that's one up from the cheapest is £25 from Parker international vs. £40 odd for the cheapest atac model.





MessenJah said:


> I thought the cheapest atacs (the alium model) were about 26 quid


Yup, Parkers are also selling Time ATAC aliums for £29, rrp £35. ATACs are meant to have more float than SPDs so nicer for your knees. I'm an ATAC fan, but have never used anything else so I can't really compare - that said, everyone I know who uses them wouldn't use anything else.


----------



## GrahamG (22 Aug 2008)

Turd. I missed that.


----------



## Baggy (22 Aug 2008)

You weren't being anal enough!


----------



## fred (6 Oct 2008)

Time atac aliums. SPD's are weak and puny compared to the aliums.


----------

